# Effective Decoys



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am curious about an effective decoy. I read about using the turkey feather, unfortunately, I don't have one. Are there some other decoys you have found effective/would recommend?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any large feather (crow) would work, The MOJO critter works really well It gives the coyote and or fox something to key on. It is about $40. I have modified mine to sit on a tripod so I don't have to try to push a stake into solid rock. Foxpro makes the "Jack in the box" decoy that will hook up to a foxpro caller and can be turned off and on through the remote used on the caller.


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am lookin at picking up a Foxpro Spitfire. I assume you would put the call and decoy near each other for best effect. Does the Mojo Critter have its own stake or mount?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mojo does have a stake ( from what I have seen ) the jack in the box ( also effective ) is a small box ( size of a small tackle box ) that sits on the ground. The problem I see with Mojo is rocky or frozen ground. I do like that you can raise it up to be seen over tall grass or the likes.

Paul, if you would like some wild turkey feathers I have a bucket full of wing feathers. I would be happy to send you a bunch no charge.


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Paul, if you would like some wild turkey feathers I have a bucket full of wing feathers. I would be happy to send you a bunch no charge.


That sounds good. Do you think I would use a couple feathers together, or better to use just one?

I also sent you a PM.

Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes the MOJO does have a stake, but getting it in frozen or rocky ground can be a problem, some have damaged their MOJO by doing so although I heard but have not seen that they made the base tougher. That is why I use the tripod as everything here is a rock.... or harder.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Paulj2 said:


> That sounds good. Do you think I would use a couple feathers together, or better to use just one?
> 
> I also sent you a PM.
> 
> Thanks


Paulj2, I just use one on my decoy. I tried 2 but they tend to get tangled up when there is much of a breeze. Experiment and see what works best for you. JMO


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I will be mailing you a bunch of feathers soon. Anyone else need wing feathers ?



youngdon said:


> Yes the MOJO does have a stake, but getting it in frozen or rocky ground can be a problem, some have damaged their MOJO by doing so although I heard but have not seen that they made the base tougher. That is why I use the tripod as everything here is a rock.... or harder.


So Don...how do you get harder than rock ? or were you making referance to my head ?


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the ideas. The feathers should be an interesting experiment.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> I will be mailing you a bunch of feathers soon. Anyone else need wing feathers ?
> 
> So Don...how do you get harder than rock ? or were you making referance to my head ?


I'm good on turkey feathers OAC. We got more of the wheat eatin' rascals around here than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I sometimes use a crow feather attached to a bush, thats about all I am willing to carry anymore. I went the decoy route some time back. It works, had coyotes run in and try to grab my little buddy that wiggled and wobbled and generally made like a wrecked up rabbit. Trouble was: it's just that much more you got to pack in and out. If your serious about taking out yotes, you got to work for it, and that means walking long distances and getting to them where they get com-fy. Oh sure, you can take a few next to the road in early season, hell maybe even later if your lucky, but by mid-season most of those road dogs are geting used to being shot at and tend to either hunker down or mosey on outta there, looking to stear clear of the threat. I guess I am rambling a bit myself. Just me talkin, but I like to travel light, and a great big deke or a fold up fawn is just too much bother. Lookin for a recommendation: save your pay and take a crow feather off a shot crow, put a string on it and hang in yonder bush.....Done!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That...or you could just shoot that crow and hang em from a branch !

Good recomendation JT easy, light, and if you forgot it...just pull out another from the sky.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I'm good on turkey feathers OAC. We got more of the wheat eatin' rascals around here than you can shake a stick at.


I will have to let my son know you have your share of turkey...I am certain he would love to shoot a Rio


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

From my trapping days I would use those little aluminum tart plates to hang with fishing line off a branch to attract any thing going by, you don't see them ever in the bush, their light, cheap as you just have to buy a pkg. of butter tarts, reflective from the sun and work really well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Come on Hassell...tell the truth. You just had all those tart plates because you love eating them







But then...so do I.









Good idea, Old CD's work too hung by string.


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

hassell said:


> From my trapping days I would use those little aluminum tart plates to hang with fishing line off a branch to attract any thing going by, you don't see them ever in the bush, their light, cheap as you just have to buy a pkg. of butter tarts, reflective from the sun and work really well.


That is interesting. I assume you have successfully used the aluminum as a decoy?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...aluminum works very well at attracting scrapers


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulj2 said:


> That is interesting. I assume you have successfully used the aluminum as a decoy?


I would hang them outside of where I had a set, like yotes, marten,cats etc. that hunt using their keen sight curiosity will bring them over to investigate the movement. I've used two large pie plates tied off together so they will make a noise and hang them in fruit trees if the deer are bothering them.


----------

